# I -130 form lockbox or express mail??



## sissak (May 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have a question. Can you tell me if I can can send this along with my I-130 form regardless of sending it to the Lock box or express mail to the uscis offices?

Also which would be the least nerve wracking way to send out I-130 form, what you you reccommend? Lockbox or express mail? 

USCIS Chicago Lockbox

For U.S. Postal Service: 

USCIS
P.O. Box 804625
Chicago, IL 60680-4107

For Express mail and courier deliveries:

USCIS
Attn: I-130
131 South Dearborn-3rd Floor
Chicago, IL 60603-5517 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What are you trying to send along?


----------



## sissak (May 26, 2012)

I am trying to send the I-130 form, G-325a, and the G-1145


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

sissak said:


> I am trying to send the I-130 form, G-325a, and the G-1145


priority mail with a delivery confirmation is the easiest 
usually as a start you file just the I-130 
the rest follow when requested

U.S. Citizens
http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/A1en.pdf


----------

